# Any interest in a Furry "dating sim" style game?



## alagra-pandemic (Apr 22, 2013)

I'm just trying to get a feel of different furry communities to see if there would be any interest in a dating sim/visual novel styled furry game.
Something that would cater to multiple fetishes, creatures, ect- while having a series of developed characters and plots related to each one and the overall grand theme of the game. (whatever that would be)

If something like this existed, what would you want from it? What would you like to see from something like this?


----------



## Judge Spear (Apr 22, 2013)

There already is. It's called IMVU and it sux. 8V


----------



## GhostWolf (Apr 22, 2013)

I would play it if it was a good game


----------



## Recel (Apr 22, 2013)

I'm kind of wondering, why does everyone seem to want FAF to find places and pictures for them, where they can live out their fetishes? Did Google close down, and I wasn't notified? Did all the search functions on the internet die? Did Jimmy fall into a well again? Will Sara marry Tim? Will Tim be still a guy by the time Sara proposes? 
Find out on the next, exiting episode of FAF: Behind the scene!

*Dramatic credit music*


----------



## TigerBeacon (Apr 22, 2013)

A dating sim game simply would not have the capacity to encompass the limitless fetishism the furry fandom generates.


----------



## ArielMT (Apr 22, 2013)

I wonder if such a thing is a bad idea, then I remember that there now exists a dating sim called "Jurassic Heart."


----------



## Taralack (Apr 22, 2013)

No.


----------



## ArielMT (Apr 22, 2013)

Toraneko said:


> No.



It would be pretty difficult to pull off well, especially if fetishes are used as a central theme.  OP, if that's the case, then you may find your game's audience not expanding much beyond Fchan.


----------



## alagra-pandemic (Apr 22, 2013)

Recel said:


> I'm kind of wondering, why does everyone seem to want FAF to find places and pictures for them, where they can live out their fetishes? Did Google close down, and I wasn't notified? Did all the search functions on the internet die? Did Jimmy fall into a well again? Will Sara marry Tim? Will Tim be still a guy by the time Sara proposes?
> Find out on the next, exiting episode of FAF: Behind the scene!
> 
> *Dramatic credit music*



When did I ask for anyone to find pictures / places / potatoes for me?
I wasn't asking "does this exist, tell me now", I was instead asking "should this exist, and why/how?"




ArielMT said:


> It would be pretty difficult to pull off well, especially if fetishes are used as a central theme.  OP, if that's the case, then you may find your game's audience not expanding much beyond Fchan.



fetishes wouldn't be the main theme, the characters and story would be.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Apr 22, 2013)

Not my cup of tea, but I say go for it. 

Though it more than likely won't go down all that well if it were made for profit, especially with the focus on fetishes. A niche product gets much less commercial success, but you're making a niche product even more niche-y-er.

If it were a bit more "general" it'd go down a lil' better.


----------



## Judge Spear (Apr 22, 2013)

Suuuure they would... >w>
But in all honesty, I can't see how a sim being furry oriented would make any different outside of aesthetic and making "cuddle tiem" a little more varied. But fuck do I know? I'm an arcade nut so I can't analyze that stuff.


----------



## Car Fox (Apr 22, 2013)

I've recorded an Idea similar to this in a document so I wouldn't forget the idea. But, it'ss more "casual", and family-friendly.


----------



## Khopesh (Apr 22, 2013)

You'd probably be more successful if fetish catering wasn't an intended goal. That's pretty much how dating sims go for the most part. The focus is on characters and such, and any fetishes are added almost as an afterthought. 

Then again, if sex is a selling point, you're gonna get tons of hits from perverts anyways. Go for it if you think you've got the ability.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 22, 2013)

Only if you can be a total asshole to all the characters in the game :V


----------



## Heliophobic (Apr 22, 2013)

GhostWolf said:


> I would play it if it was a good game



Dating sims are never good.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Apr 22, 2013)

One in which the cutest one isn't an underaged crybaby?


----------



## ArielMT (Apr 22, 2013)

Mentova said:


> Only if you can be a total asshole to all the characters in the game :V



Only if one feature of games in general doesn't make it to dating sims.


----------



## Azure (Apr 22, 2013)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> One in which the cutest one isn't an underaged crybaby?


this is every dating sim ever.


----------



## Calemeyr (Apr 22, 2013)

I have a better idea: get a real boyfriend/girlfriend.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Apr 22, 2013)

Marcus Stormchaser said:


> I have a better idea: get a real boyfriend/girlfriend.



But if you fuck up you can't return to a save point


----------



## benignBiotic (Apr 22, 2013)

If it were a dating sim game starring anthropomorphic animals that could be fun. Some goofy, over-the-top high school dating game with anthros. Sounds like a good DS game. 

Gibby's right about the fetishes though. You're taking a niche to a niche so you'd have a slim market for it.


----------



## Calemeyr (Apr 22, 2013)

Gibby said:


> But if you fuck up you can't return to a save point


I play on hard mode. It's the only way to fly.


----------



## ArielMT (Apr 22, 2013)

Gibby said:


> But if you fuck up you can't return to a save point



Sims may be less accurate (and definitely less rewarding), but this is a deal-maker.



benignBiotic said:


> If it were a dating sim game starring anthropomorphic animals that could be fun. Some goofy, over-the-top high school dating game with anthros. Sounds like a good DS game.
> 
> Gibby's right about the fetishes though. You're taking a niche to a niche so you'd have a slim market for it.



This, pretty much.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Apr 22, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> If it were a dating sim game starring anthropomorphic animals that could be fun. Some goofy, over-the-top high school dating game with anthros. Sounds like a good DS game.



Yeah, some sort of decision-based game with a good story and characters could go down pretty well. Doesn't need to be pron either. Just fun, silly, and engaging.



Marcus Stormchaser said:


> I play on hard mode. It's the only way to fly.



I can't even beat easy mode so I watch lets plays.


----------



## benignBiotic (Apr 22, 2013)

Gibby said:


> Yeah, some sort of decision-based game with a good story and characters could go down pretty well. Doesn't need to be pron either. Just fun, silly, and engaging.


Silliness is key. Give me some outlandish characters! I want a coy cheerleader alligator dammit. Or an extremely rugged and handsome ladybug dude. I would pay for a goofy dating game like that.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Apr 22, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> Silliness is key. Give me some outlandish characters! I want a coy cheerleader alligator dammit. Or an extremely rugged and handsome ladybug dude. I would pay for a goofy dating game like that.



A stereotypical skanky fox bitch wouldn't be a bad idea either. There's often some kind of skank in these games. Not that I played any.


----------



## Riho (Apr 22, 2013)

I think I would appreciate this if it was some batshit insane thing like that one dating sim that consisted entirely of Pigeons.
If it was a "dating sim" dating sim, I couldn't handle it.
I have enough date angst in my life, no need to have pixelated fuzzy animals put me down as well.


----------



## RailRide (Apr 22, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> If it were a dating sim game starring anthropomorphic animals that could be fun. Some goofy, over-the-top high school dating game with anthros. Sounds like a good DS game.



Kind of like Puppy Love?

(not that I'm into those sort of games--the creator happened to be on my watchlist long before she came up with the idea of turning date-sim styled commissions into an actual game)

---PCJ


----------



## Faustus (Apr 23, 2013)

I reckon there'd be plenty of interest, but few people would be brave enough to admit it in a forum thread like this 
If you want to make one, just do it. If nothing else you'll probably have fun.

-F


----------



## Ricky (Apr 23, 2013)

Wait, what the fuck is this?

We've gone from dating virtual people to virtually dating virtual people?

THIS IS THE OPPOSITE OF PROGRESS

TURN OFF THE COMPUTER AND GO MEET PEOPLE


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Apr 23, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> There already is. It's called IMVU and it sux. 8V


 There already is, it's called Second Life.


----------



## alagra-pandemic (Apr 23, 2013)

Riho said:


> I think I would appreciate this if it was some batshit insane thing like that one dating sim that consisted entirely of Pigeons.
> If it was a "dating sim" dating sim, I couldn't handle it.
> I have enough date angst in my life, no need to have pixelated fuzzy animals put me down as well.



Oh, Hatoful boyfriend- that game was awesome.
And I actually think a sim that didn't take itself seriously would be more fun. The question is how would one approach a decent story without being pretentious or just falling into the "lol randumb" pit.

Also, what's with the assumed "get a real boy/girl friend crap? lol I'm engaged not really the issue. I just like having fun with these sort of things. Lumping those who like visual novel/sim games with loners without love is like lumping all furries into the "sick freaky fetish" group. =P


----------



## VGmaster9 (Apr 24, 2013)

If someone like Chalo would do the artwork and the game offers lots of variety, then sure, why not. Another interesting feature it could have would be playing either as a guy or girl.


----------



## Vega (Apr 24, 2013)

Morenatsu.


----------



## Ricky (Apr 24, 2013)

alagra-pandemic said:


> Also, what's with the assumed "get a real boy/girl friend crap? lol I'm engaged not really the issue. I just like having fun with these sort of things. Lumping those who like visual novel/sim games with loners without love is like lumping all furries into the "sick freaky fetish" group. =P



So in other words, it's correct? :V


----------



## Arshes Nei (Apr 24, 2013)

I guess it would be one of the few instances "Fuck you, I'm a dragon" could actually be used appropriately in a game


----------



## Toshabi (Apr 24, 2013)

Sorry OP, I'd rather stick to pigeons.


----------



## Riho (Apr 24, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> Sorry OP, I'd rather stick to pigeons.


See, that was the thing I was talking about.
I never thought I'd say this, but thanks Toshabi.


----------



## Chago (Apr 25, 2013)

There is one being advertised on the mainsite right now. Common grounds. http://fupoco.com (NSFW)


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 25, 2013)

Chago said:


> There is one being advertised on the mainsite right now. Common grounds. http://fupoco.com (NSFW)


Oh my god, That looks a fucking PS1 game.

It's looks so goddamn awful.


----------



## PapayaShark (Apr 26, 2013)

Sounds like corruptions of champions with images :I


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 27, 2013)

Karloz said:


> I was curious about this myself. I managed to find one called 'Morenatsu', though it's for homosexuals which isn't my thing. The website is in Japanese, and the artist seems talented. So if you guys are into that sort of thing i'll leave it here. http://morenatsu.sakura.ne.jp/


That's a visual novel.

Dating sims have RPG mechanics.


----------



## The Wolf (Apr 30, 2013)

Uh, Morenatsu? VN's aren't really games I guess, but it's close enough and it will give you many feels.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 30, 2013)

Can I be a character in the game?


----------



## DarrylWolf (Apr 30, 2013)

alagra-pandemic said:


> I'm just trying to get a feel of different furry communities to see if there would be any interest in a dating sim/visual novel styled furry game.
> Something that would cater to multiple fetishes, creatures, ect- while having a series of developed characters and plots related to each one and the overall grand theme of the game. (whatever that would be)
> 
> If something like this existed, what would you want from it? What would you like to see from something like this?



What about a game where the relationships you develop were mainly platonic before becoming romantic? Like, you're a Furry college student trying to connect with other Furry students in an all-Furry school and the friendships you make, the classes you do well at (or skip) shape what kind of future you would go down and who you would marry. But at the same time, to do better at the game, you need to find which character you would have sex with and who would be your platonic friends of either sex. And the more of them you have (realizing that in this game, just like real life you can only have so many friends) determines your happiness, which is the goal of the game.

Oh and one more thing- can this Furry dating game have a Token Black Guy in it in the form of my fursona?


----------



## Aetius (Apr 30, 2013)

There are already enough dog dicks on Second Life.


----------



## Artillery Spam (Apr 30, 2013)

Mentova said:


> Can I be a character in the game?



Get a load of this guy.


----------



## Hydric (May 1, 2013)

Well I kind of like dating sims so I would pretty much play any type. I honestly think the type of dating sim that would sell would be the cliche each girl is has an animal that will compliment her personality. And I feel it would have to be eroge...it's pretty much the only thing dating sims are good at^.^;

I think a major flaw with a dating sim for furs is the fact that dating sims tend to focus on either straight or gay relationships and never really go the middle route that I feel fits the fur community so well haha. 
But hey an independent little game can do what ever the hell it wants~
Now an RPG with an all anthro cast? I'd throw my wallet at that.


----------



## Vega (May 1, 2013)

Again...

*MORENATSU*


----------



## Azure (May 1, 2013)

Mentova said:


> Can I be a character in the game?


you will be best unwilling waifu-chan


----------



## Seekrit (May 1, 2013)

Anyone play Jurassic Heart yet? I'm trying to bang a T-Rex.

Frigid bitch.


----------



## Andy Dingo Wolf (May 7, 2013)

There's one already, called 'Common Grounds' if memory serves.

However, I would like one with that had hetero content in it and didn't just focus on all male on male stuff :V


----------



## benignBiotic (May 7, 2013)

secretfur said:


> Anyone play Jurassic Heart yet? I'm trying to bang a T-Rex.
> 
> Frigid bitch.


Just looked that up. So hilarious.

A furry version of something that would have a lot of potential for hilarity.


----------



## miskey (May 7, 2013)

Tada!
Common Grounds is pretty much like what your suggesting, I think 

there was also a thread for someone who said something about a video game with anthro: http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/111668-I-m-creating-an-anthro-video-game-Interested


----------



## Hydra (May 7, 2013)

a


----------



## Gamerx742 (Jun 1, 2014)

Ok so I thought this thread was worth reviving, I love the Idea  there should be something like that, it doesn't have to even have a fetish or even sex, just well made characters and stories!!! And at the end just a quick kiss, that's all I ask 

so.....who hasn't already started working on a project like this? Because i'd love to see it become a reality!

(oh yeah since it's "dating sims" anyone got some recommendations for some sims?)


----------



## Aulendra (Jun 1, 2014)

I hate dating sims unless it's a game that's so bad it's funny. That being said, one that is about funny characters and not creepy stuff would be worth a playthrough.


----------



## FangWarrior (Jun 2, 2014)

Sounds kinda weird, but it could be weirder. --->http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hatoful_Boyfriend


----------



## chesse20 (Jun 2, 2014)

I think meet n fuck made a furry game la while back


----------



## Sar (Jun 2, 2014)

Gamerx742 said:


> Ok so I thought this thread was worth reviving, I love the Idea  there should be something like that, it doesn't have to even have a fetish or even sex, just well made characters and stories!!! And at the end just a quick kiss, that's all I ask
> 
> so.....who hasn't already started working on a project like this?



1. Furries would find it terrifyingly confusing without sex at minimum.
2. There's one Jasonafex and Kabier are making that looks promising in my opinion.


----------

